# Automaten Buch



## Helgon (19. Apr 2012)

Hey, soweit ich weis kommen im ABI ja Automaten dran, aber mein Lehrer ist ziemlich ;(, dementsprechend müsst ich mich damit mal selbst etwas genauer auseinander setzen.

Hat wer ein Buchtipp? Soll einem einfach die Grundlagen und vllt etwas Materie rüberbringen. (Bei dem Thema wäre Deutsch echt super )

Grüße


----------



## JavaGambit (19. Apr 2012)

Hi,

mir hat diese Seite hier sehr geholfen...

Informatik 11 Startseite
Informatik 12 Startseite

das ist für den Bayrischen Lehrplan...

ich hoffe es hilft,

viel Spaß

JavaGambit


----------



## XHelp (19. Apr 2012)

Du kannst dir das Buch von Schöning "Theoretische Informatik - kurz gefasst" anschauen.


----------



## maestr0 (20. Apr 2012)

Im Studium haben wir mit diesem Buch gearbeitet!

Einführung in die Theoretische Informatik: Formale Sprachen und Automatentheorie - Ulrich Hedtstück - Google Books


----------



## Helgon (20. Apr 2012)

Danke für die Antworten


----------

